# Flights Booked! Rental for 3 months only.



## prisky (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi All

Our flights are booked. We will arrive in Lisbon on the 5 February and leave on 04 May 2012.
Does any one have a property in or around the Lisbon area for this period? It needs to be furnished. If you know of anyone please PM details.

Also, I have been looking on the portuguese classified sites, what does T1, T2 mean? Is it the number of bedrooms, what does the T stand for?

Final question, the price listed on these sites for rental, are they monthly? Is that how Portuguese operate? In Australia rents are always listed as been weekly. Im just a bit confused! 

Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

T is the number of bedrooms in an apartment, v is for bedrooms in a house.
Rents are advertised at the monthly rate.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

T traditionally refers to apartments, but is used to describe number of bedrooms in a property.

T0 = studio apartment, T1 = 1 double bedroom, T2 = 2 double bedrooms, T2+1 = 2 double bedrooms + 1 single etc.

Now V is being used for houses


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

prisky said:


> hi all
> 
> our flights are booked. We will arrive in lisbon on the 5 february and leave on 04 may 2012.
> Does any one have a property in or around the lisbon area for this period? It needs to be furnished. If you know of anyone please pm details.
> ...


you cannot use the pm facility until you have made 5 posts


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Rents generally quoted as monthly


----------



## kimberlyRocha-Jones (Jul 15, 2011)

I am sort of in the same boat. If it was not for my family I would be lost in trying to plan my move to Portugal. I was also wondering if the rates listed are weekly or monthly. I have also ran into some listings for apartments, however, in my opinion are more like a hotel where multiple residents share the premises. I am interested in some answers to these questions posted by prisky. If anyone knows of any places available coming up in August of 2011 for the original duration of 90 days (3 months) until I can get settled and request a visa or extension. Please let me know! I am 28 year old college graduate looking to get into my family heritage and enjoy the journey.


----------



## kimberlyRocha-Jones (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks good information to know!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Important point HOLIDAY RENTALS are generally quoted weekly, so you need to be certain of the type of property your looking at.


----------

